# PCGH-Logo als Heightmap



## Battlejoe (26. Mai 2013)

Hi,

bin grad dabei, für ein ganz anderes Projekt einen Teil zur Visualisierung von Höhendaten zu schreiben. Und als "Abfallprodukt" ist ein Programm entstanden, welches aus Bitmaps Höheninformationen generiert und sie dreidimensional darstellt.

Da wollte ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen, einfach mal das PCGH-Logo durch das Programm zu jagen. 

Das Ergebnis wollte ich euch natürlich auch nicht vorenthalten 

Aber seht selbst:



PS:

Ideen, was ich noch so damit ausprobieren könnte?


----------



## Monsjo (26. Mai 2013)

Ich bin für das Steamlogo


----------



## cryzen (26. Mai 2013)

Razer logo wäre auch ganz cool und corsair und republic of gamer


----------



## Battlejoe (26. Mai 2013)

Das ist echt ne lustige Angelegenheit. 

Nun denn, ich werde mich dann wohl wieder etwas Sinnvollem zuwenden 

Ich könnte ja z.B. noch Farbe einbauen


----------



## Monsjo (26. Mai 2013)

Achja Star Wars muss natürlich auch noch gemacht werden.


----------



## Low (26. Mai 2013)

Kannst du das als Vektorgrafik machen?


----------



## Battlejoe (27. Mai 2013)

Das mit den Star Wars Logo ging echt gut, top 

Wenn ich nen Dateityp und den Aufbau kenne, dann müsste sich das auch als Vektorgrafik speichern lassen


----------

